# My first, and definitely not my last, smoked Steelhead Trout (with pics)



## uncle eddie (Aug 12, 2017)

Normally we broil our salmon but today I tried smoking it for the first time.  My wife and I were blown away on how different the flavor was as compared to broiled.  We will definitely smoke more salmon in the future.

We "went fishing" at Sam's and got a nice steelhead trout salmon with skin on.  It was about 2.2 pounds and was almost $20.  I seasoned it up about an hour before putting it in the smoker with our favorite salmon seasoning (that we also love on pork loin).













IMG_2293.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Aug 12, 2017






I folded the thin parts under the main part of the salmon to help it cook more evenly.













IMG_2294.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Aug 12, 2017






Since it was going to be a short smoke, we decided on mesquite and lit my AMNPS from both ends.













IMG_2296.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Aug 12, 2017






Plopped it all in the pre-heated to 225F MES40.













IMG_2298.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Aug 12, 2017






Even though the AMNPS was lit at both ends, I still had TBS (thin blue smoke)













IMG_2306.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Aug 12, 2017






1 hour and 45 minutes later, it was at 145F.  Done and delicious.













IMG_2307.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Aug 12, 2017


















IMG_2309.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Aug 12, 2017






The smoke flavor was very nice and the dry rub seasoning still came through.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 12, 2017)

Great post.   

I have seen these at Sams and thought of trying them.  

Now I will.

Why the broiler pan?

POINTS


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 12, 2017)

I used the broiler pan because I was not sure how much moisture would accumulate under the salmon if a used a cookie sheet or similar.  As it turned out, a broiler pan was not needed as there was hardly any moisture accumulated in it.

Thanks for the points!

Ed


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2017)

Great job on the steelhead Ed!

I usually put my salmon on a piece of foil in or a very shallow pan.

I also put a few slabs of butter on top of it.

I have to give you a point for a awesome looking piece of fish!

Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 13, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job on the steelhead Ed!
> 
> I usually put my salmon on a piece of foil in or a very shallow pan.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al and thanks for the points too


----------



## griz400 (Aug 13, 2017)

very nice eddie ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    we make a lot of steehead, and just grill it ...here is how we do it 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/260794/grilled-steelhead-trout#post_1722007


----------

